# Looking for this entree or appetizer?



## Dusk (Oct 4, 2014)

I once found this amazing recipe roughly two years ago online, but I can't recall the name! Anybody know of it?

What I remember from the recipe is as follows:
Salmon -or- sea trout
Red caviar
Pink peppercorns
Limes
Cream cheese
Dill & chives

It was either a ceviche or a carpaccio.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't have a recipe, but was it something like this?


----------



## Dusk (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry, no  It was a stacked recipe.


----------



## menumaker (Oct 4, 2014)

It sounds like a version of Smoked Salmon Napoleon.  That is sm.salmon layered with cream cheese, (sometimes flavored with herbs ) and caviar on the top as a garnish. Often  served with lemon or lime wedges. Might be worth googling and see if it comes up


----------



## Dusk (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you so much! That sounds exactly like what I was looking for!


----------



## menumaker (Oct 4, 2014)

My pleasure. I often serve a simple version this with drinks. I spread a little cream cheese onto bite sized Blinis, cut a piece of sm.salmon to lay on top and finish with a selection of pink caviar / a sprig of fennel / crushed rose peppercorns. They look very pretty on a dish altogether


----------



## CraigC (Oct 4, 2014)

Gravlax would work as well.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2014)

menumaker said:


> My pleasure. I often serve a simple version this with drinks. I spread a little cream cheese onto bite sized Blinis, cut a piece of sm.salmon to lay on top and finish with a selection of pink caviar / a sprig of fennel / crushed rose peppercorns. They look very pretty on a dish altogether



isn't this what steve posted?


----------

